# Mouse Efficiency



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought you were talking about mice!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I thought you were talking about mice!


 *****************************
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

So did I ! The last thing I need to is have them more efficient.


But you're right. Dust, oil from skin, food residue, etc. can accumulate and gum things up.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

When I worked at the public school I saw the tech people cleaning keyboards in a sink, running water over them and washing them. They said it didn't hurt the keyboards. Lots of nasty toe jam comes out from between the keys.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> When I worked at the public school I saw the tech people cleaning keyboards in a sink, running water over them and washing them. They said it didn't hurt the keyboards. Lots of nasty toe jam comes out from between the keys.


Isn't the dishwasher where keyboards are to be cleaned?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Dennis609 said:


> what if the left click isn't work properly


Then your mouse isn't very efficient and Windex probably won't help.:vs_laugh:


----------



## ltflooring (Aug 3, 2020)

I guess everyone already knows this?


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I don’t think that I’ve ever cleaned an optical mouse (introduced about 20 years ago). Are you referring to the old style mouse that had a ball that rolled around inside the mouse as the mouse was moved? Those things definitely needed cleaning. What a pain they were.

Chris


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

I have a wireless mouse, and when it quits, I rotate the AAA battery 90*.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

My wireless mouse has no moving parts. So how do you clean that? You don't.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Mice is two or more mouses



Nik333 said:


> I thought you were talking about mice!


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

LOL, wonder were they got there training from, in IT now 15 years and a telco engineer for about 20, never done that, spent more days than I care to remember in draining pop, tea, coffee from keyboards, but never introducing liquids of any kind... 

Water from the tap as you know has mineral deposits so good luck with doing that, did they carry hammers around with them as well LOLOL

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



Old Thomas said:


> When I worked at the public school I saw the tech people cleaning keyboards in a sink, running water over them and washing them. They said it didn't hurt the keyboards. Lots of nasty toe jam comes out from between the keys.


----------

